# Replacing broken closet door hinges



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm trying to replace three broken closet door hinges, but I can't find the same or similar style hinge since this closet is so old. Anybody know where I can look or suggest an alternative to fixing this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Bring the old one to the store and match up the holes. That will save extra work.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

In all the stores Ive been to for these hinges, there aren't hinges that line up with the same holes these old ones line up with, without having to make new holes in the wood. 

I think I found some though:

https://www.scfhardware.co.uk/index.php/products/item/9/p-001355


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even though the Store is legit, the site is coming up "UNSAFE".


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

MBAM does not have a problem with it just viewing it.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK. Sent out some emails. Just waiting for the suppliers to get back to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Those are intermediate pivots......they will be handed and you will have to order RH or LH sets. Is there any type of marking to indicate the mfg?? You may have to remove one of the 'hinges' to see if there are any name or # on the backside.

Never mind......I got a better look when I checked your link. Those hinges are not handed.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to see more pictures of your house, very little of what you have pictured in your various posts is 'typical', In Canada it may be old stuff, but things like those hinges are not normally seen here in the US. 
I've been in construction and restoration all my working life, started remodeling Victorian homes in SF at age 14,(54 now) and have never seen hinges that come close to those unless they were on a farm gate. 

What year was your house built?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

kendalt, the house was built in 1972 or 73 but the closet/dresser in question was inherited from my grandmother's bedroom/home after she passed. the movers had a very hard time lol it was her wedding gift, so you can see how old it is. 

sabl, do i still check for a marking on the hinge? doubt there is though...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

OK....much better description. You are working on a piece of furniture....an armoire.

I doubt you will find any markings on the hinges.....and they may be mfg (oem) specific. Are there any markings on the closet to indicate the origin??


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

ill have a look and get back to u


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, that explains it! 
You may very well have proprietary hinges, specially made for the manufacturer. Check on the underside of drawers/shelves or the back of the armoire, will often find the manufacturers name on either a paper card, stenciled on or even handwritten in crayon 

What is broken on the hinges? A photo of the complete hinge and also of damaged part could help. 

What I see would be very easy to duplicate on a metal lathe with some bronze or brass.

Any worn or stripped parts could be built up with braze and re-threaded etc. Tapped mounting holes could be filled and drilled/tapped, or tapped to the next size up. (Closest steps would be to tap fractional to metric, metric to fractional etc) Broken parts can be brazed. (depending on type of metal) But without seeing the hinge and fastening method it's all conjecture. 

From what I see you'd have a hard time finding any off-the-shelf hinges that wouldn't require modification of the door or cabinet. Checking Ebay, antique restoration suppliers etc could turn up something. 
The closest style I can think of are what I've always called 'flag' hinges, there's another name used but can't think of it. Problem is they also have the typical flat plate to mount, not the through bolt.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

i couldnt find any markings or labels on all 4 pieces of the bedroom set. if you look at the second photo i linked above, the one that shows the bottom half of the hinge that the door sits on, well you see that portion of the hinge that is screws into the wood. well that screw cracked off and got left inside the wood. i managed to remove the bit from the wood though. not sure if you understand now.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Search for antique wardrobes etc to find some that are similar, it's often the best way to identify a maker that you can search for. If they are proprietary, buying from them or purchasing used is often the only way to get them. 
As I mentioned earlier, they would be very easy for someone with a lathe to duplicate.
Take good pictures of them, include a ruler or something to show scale, and post them on hobby or home machinist boards, even art or hobby metal casters. Wouldn't take to build them. (My lathe is in storage, else I could do it)
Or keep searching antique restoration sites, they often get pieces that can't be saved so parts are scavenged and sold, they often want a lot for them though. 
If you don't mind modifying it, look for hinges that are close, the majority of quality hinges will show measurements and offsets so you can fold up a cardboard dummy and see how well they will work. Changes will reduce it's value though.

Hobby metal sites:
The Home Machinist! • Index page
www.metalillness.com :: Index
General


----------

